# Dension ice>Link Plus iPod adapter....Audi to VW need help finding harness.



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

A friend of mine pulled a Dension iPod adapter his Father's Audi A4 and had no use for it (reconnected the XM radio harness). He gave me the Dension unit, iPod cradle/cable and the harness that plugs to the back of the radio.

Over the weekend I figured I would install it into my Wifes 2003 Jetta with the double din Monsoon radio. I pulled the radio and saw that the harness on the Dension unit isn't the same as the CD harness in her car.

Doing a little research I found the same Dension iPod adpater on Enfig's website but discontinued:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/DENSION_I20_VW.html










Now in the picture above (sourced from Enfig's site) the harness I have that doesn't work is the one with the blue connector on the end. The one I need is on the left with the white connector on the end. I called up Enfig and one of the guys said it would be $40 bucks for a new harness (which I think is a little out there when the iPod cradle on their site is the same price?). The guy on the phone suggested that I just buy a new iPod adapter but I was trying to take advantage of a free iPod adapter as long as the harness that I need is not more than $15-$20 tops. Does any one know where I can source this harness for this Dension iPod adapter?

And this is a picture of the back of the ice>Link Plus that I have:


----------



## Atkins (Feb 26, 2006)

I just bought mine on ebay for like 15 bux took about 2 weeks to get in but haven't installed it yet but comes with all the parts in the image


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

WOW thats cheap. I actually just found one but it'd be $28 shipped which is still a good price for a new iPod adapter.


----------

